# Subsistute for Peco code 55 rail joiners?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

The specific rail joiners for Peco code 55 track seem to be expensive at $.10 each (24 for $2.50 best price I could find). I understand Atlas rail joiners are a different fit (narrower). Can they be used as a less expensive substitute?


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Since your post is a year old now, you've probably figured out what you want to do, but here's my experience.
I use Peco code 55 (or handlaid 55) exclusively on my whole layout because of its consistent high quality and ruggedness. The Peco joiners are the best - snug fit for good alignment and electrical conductivity, low profile that's designed to stay out of the way of deeper flanges. Atlas joiners are not designed to fit the profile of Peco rail and you could end up with a distorted alignment or broken track component if you try to force fit them onto your Peco track.
This is not a place to think cheap. You only have to buy the joiners once, so save your penny-pinching for less critical purchases. If you use the right combination of products as they are intended, you'll find that your Peco code 55 track will give excellent, reliable performance for virtually all N scale equipment.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

A "year old"?? I posted this in February as in 4 months ago. 

Anyway I did stay with Peco and yes they are definitely 'low profile', possibly too low since they are harder to deal with and see over the standard Atlas code 80 joiners.


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry! My "bad" on the date: I read your "Join Date" as the post date! DUH!

Yes, the Peco joiners are smaller - much smaller than the standard Atlas Code 80 ones - but they need to be in order to allow clearance for the traditional deep flanges on N scale rolling stock and to fit on that lower rail base without interfering with the upper running part of the rail. 
But, I trust that you are having satisfactory and reliable operation with your choice to stick with Peco.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm 80% finished with the track laying, but haven't done any wiring yet. I'm working on two bridges, then the hump yard.


----------

